# King of the hill



## CatTheCool (Aug 30, 2018)

1: You can only stay on Earth and the Moon

2: There is no force 

3: There is no time travel

4: There are regular physics in this game

5: There are no next gen items 

6: People dont trip off the hill by themselves 

7: You cannot alliance

8: There is no summoning any items. There are no droids either. Only 21st century items

9: There is no waiting to reincarnate. Although I know this may go against some people's views I have to do that to prevent some serious stupidity. 

10: There is no death. If you get shot or such you just come back to the bottom of the hill/ where ever you want to go (except for the hill)

11: The hill we are fighting for is Mount Everest

12: No bombs

13: You cannot destroy Mount Everest

Good luck!


----------



## CatTheCool (Aug 30, 2018)

I own the hill!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2018)

???


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 30, 2018)

My helicopter lands a generator, mini gun and myself on the summit.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2018)

Oh boy .. there is someone who has lost the geographical and spatial orientation.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 30, 2018)

After a sustained 48 hour barrage by V-2 rockets, Both B-29 44-86292 and B-29 44-27297 accurately deliver their atomic payloads.

I win: now on to Mars' Olympus Mons...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2018)

Or we could just stay at sea level and drown with global warming...


----------



## Marcel (Aug 30, 2018)

The ice cubes in my whiskey just melted. Does that count?


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 30, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Or we could just stay at sea level and drown with global warming...


It's Ok all the governments of the world are building large Arks at a facility near Mt Everest where we can go to and escape.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 30, 2018)

herman1rg said:


> It's Ok all the governments of the world are building large Arks at a facility near Mt Everest where we can go to and escape.


Apart from the fact that David just dropped two atomic bombs on the place.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2018)

And the smell is like these would hit an outhouse.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## CatTheCool (Aug 30, 2018)

Then I use my spitfires and strafe and kill you


----------



## mikewint (Aug 30, 2018)

Another example of the effects of chemtrails on some individuals

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2018)

Methinks this may be a load of b*ll*cks !!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Marcel (Aug 31, 2018)

Normal is so over rated these days.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2018)

IMHO Geo might be right. I thought of merging the thread with the one for colours of a model I'm building.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 31, 2018)

But we didn't decide on the colour of the mount Everest nor on that of Davis's nukes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 31, 2018)

Mmmkay...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 31, 2018)

You guys just wait until I dig up my Spitfires!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Aug 31, 2018)

Or the gold loaded Pantzer train...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2018)

I have eine papier panzer , does it count?


----------



## Marcel (Aug 31, 2018)

Wurger said:


> I have eine papier panzer , does it count?


Well, as long as it is in Poland it does.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2018)

The 1st September is coming up.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 31, 2018)

I guess it will be coming down again later as well


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2018)

True...


----------



## at6 (Aug 31, 2018)

Wurger said:


> I have eine papier panzer , does it count?


Only if it's tee pee. You do know that there's a shortage in Venezuela?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Aug 31, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (Aug 31, 2018)

OK God, I'm your servant. Tell me again who do we take out after
you part the seas and take out their navy?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2018)

I’ve got all this gold I found in a Bavarian cave too...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 3, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 507943​


This is the new normal. I think we've driven each other crazy.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 3, 2018)

at6 said:


> This is the new normal. I think we've driven each other crazy.


You guys were not here in the early days, I guess?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Sep 3, 2018)

at6 said:


> I think we've driven each other crazy


NEVER allow anyone to DRIVE you crazy...
It really isn't that far and walking is good for you!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 3, 2018)

at6 said:


> This is the new normal. I think we've driven each other crazy.


Go find the thread "Speed of Dark" from about 6 or 7 years ago.

This thread is incredibly tame compared to that one...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 4, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Go find the thread "Speed of Dark" from about 6 or 7 years ago.
> 
> This thread is incredibly tame compared to that one...


BTW, what IS the speed of dark? Is it fast enough to outrun the mount Everest?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 4, 2018)

Marcel said:


> BTW, what IS the speed of dark? Is it fast enough to outrun the mount Everest?


The speed of dark is determined by how fast you can flip the light switch off.

And since Mount Everest only moves a few centimeters per century, the answer would be yes, it can outrun Mount Everest!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 4, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> The speed of dark is determined by how fast you can flip the light switch off.
> 
> And since Mount Everest only moves a few centimeters per century, the answer would be yes, it can outrun Mount Everest!


I thought it was how fast you could change a lightbulb. In that case it's faster than Mount Everest, because I can assure you, that mountain has never changed a lightbulb. But then again, your nukes will shed a light on that, won't they?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 4, 2018)

> The hill we are fighting for is Mount Everest



Sorry mate. Been there, done that. New Zealand has already beaten you all to Mt Everest. You guys go freeze your nuts off. Go hard. We packed up and went home for a barbeque at the beach.


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 4, 2018)

Personally I think what's needed are colour pictures for a mountain i'm building

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 4, 2018)

nuuumannn said:


> Sorry mate. Been there, done that. New Zealand has already beaten you all to Mt Everest. You guys go freeze your nuts off. Go hard. We packed up and went home for a barbeque at the beach.


Then David nuked it....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2018)

Still not sure what colour it is though...


----------



## at6 (Sep 4, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Still not sure what colour it is though...


Colour it gone.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 4, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Still not sure what colour it is though...



Black and white


----------



## mikewint (Sep 4, 2018)

See, now there youse guys go agin confusing the issue. I always thought that this was the mount Everest???


----------



## at6 (Sep 4, 2018)

Poor thing must have had to carry a hippocrocofrog.


mikewint said:


> See, now there youse guys go agin confusing the issue. I always thought that this was the mount Everest???
> View attachment 508422


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 5, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Black and white
> View attachment 508420


Nuclear weapons were only Black and White before 1966.

Advances in technology from '66 onward not only saw Nuclear weapons escalate in yeild, but they did so in technicolor. Of course, you must realize that technicolor nukes were far more intimidating.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 5, 2018)

Here in the Netherlands we tried to make a nuke more modern by using 24 bit colours. Unfortunately the blast stays small because of JPEG compression.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Black and white
> View attachment 508420


But those are shades so still can't explain it still...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 5, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> But those are shades so still can't explain it still...


But it does explain 50 shades of grey.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2018)

Undoubtably, just not what colour it is...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 5, 2018)

50 shades of grey is the result of the author writing with monochromatic settings selected instead of CMY/RGB.

And Marcel, perhaps you should suggest they manufacture the nuke using either PNG or BMP with Wide-Gamut RGB ?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2018)

Marek Biliński - Flashes of colours..


_View: https://youtu.be/TH4yg9wv1nA_


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 5, 2018)

I do believe the color of the speed of dark depends on if it is travelling towards you or away from you? Or maybe it's just clear? I could be wrong on all accounts.

Life, get one.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 5, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> 50 shades of grey is the result of the author writing with monochromatic settings selected instead of CMY/RGB.
> 
> And Marcel, perhaps you should suggest they manufacture the nuke using either PNG or BMP with Wide-Gamut RGB ?


If I were in that research, I would use CR2. But unfortunately they are Nikkon guys and haven't learned to use lightroom yet.

Btw, I've learned from a reliable source that the book was written on an old XT computer on WP4.1. It was originally called 15 shades of green on black, but the author changed it with the emerge of the Apple Mac Classic.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (Sep 5, 2018)

10 commandments later and we still need to knock
who off of what hill? OK, do I get to use the chariots
of fire to take out all their armor?
Just asking,


----------



## CatTheCool (Sep 5, 2018)

CORSNING said:


> 10 *commandments* later and we still need to knock
> who off of what hill? OK, do I get to use the chariots
> of fire to take out all their armor?
> Just asking,


Commandments? Did you mean comments?


----------



## CatTheCool (Sep 5, 2018)

I am on the hill


----------



## CORSNING (Sep 5, 2018)

CatTheCool said:


> I am on the hill



Only in your mind son, Jeff


----------



## CORSNING (Sep 5, 2018)

CatTheCool said:


> Commandments? Did you mean comments?


NOPE!


----------



## at6 (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm over the hill. Oh and I did try to get a life but found that I couldn't afford it.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 5, 2018)

Wait until you try dying and see how much that costs $$$

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2018)

CatTheCool said:


> I am on the hill


That's good, shame it doesn't exist anymore...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm on the moon. David's nuke has blasted a hole in the top of the Mount Everest from one side to the other (even if the nuke only used technicolor). I put the hook through the hole and reel the mountain in. Now I'm on that mountain on the moon. The lower gravity made it easier to climb. it. Pussy New Zealanders. Climbing to that top? There is nothing to it.
Sitting on that top, I'm thinking of photo file formats that will enhance my nukes. Next time, there won't be a hole in the top, there will be a hole in the earth where the mountain once stood. Satisfied I fall to sleep on the top of the Mount Everest. The memory of sir Hillary slowly fading...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Sep 6, 2018)

Marcel, you're beginning to concern me...Been munching on little Schrooms? Boating mayhap?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 6, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> That's good, shame it doesn't exist anymore...


lol...right?

Which is the reason I moved on to Olympus Mons after obliterating earth's second largest mountain (the seamount under Hawaii is the largest)

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 6, 2018)

mikewint said:


> Marcel, you're beginning to concern me...Been munching on little Schrooms? Boating mayhap?
> View attachment 508802


I'm beginning to concern YOU????? I'm not the one who starts about chemtrails. Everybody knows that chemtrails cannot exist because the earth is flat.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2018)

It is not because the earth is flat but because of whales that hold up the earth with them.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 6, 2018)

I don't know Marcel but after #65 methinks you've been gyre and gymbling in the wabe way too long. Probably til the borogroves were all mimsy and the mome raths outgabed.
Remember what the door mouse said: "Keep your head!"


----------



## at6 (Sep 6, 2018)

Huh?


----------



## Marcel (Sep 7, 2018)

mikewint said:


> Remember what the door mouse said: "Keep your head!"


Dunno, the cat ate him.

Btw, the mushrooms with dinner were delicious.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 7, 2018)

Wurger said:


> It is not because the earth is flat but because of whales that hold up the earth with them.


I'm pretty sure it's a turtle, swimming through the ocean of infinity with 3 elephants on his back carrying the earth. Either that or some bloke...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2018)

A turtle you said...very likely... the curvature of the tortoise shell could move the CG more forward.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 7, 2018)

at6 said:


> Huh?


You have to be stooled to the Rogue


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 7, 2018)

Marcel said:


> ...Either that or some bloke...


Atlas isn't holding the Earth on his shoulders, he was condemned by Zuess to hold the heavens on his shoulders for eternity.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2018)

Well he was until the technicolor nukes arrived...


----------



## Marcel (Sep 7, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Atlas isn't holding the Earth on his shoulders, he was condemned by Zuess to hold the heavens on his shoulders for eternity.


Who is this Zues bloke, for Zues sake?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 7, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Who is this Zues bloke, for Zues sake?


He's that dude with a long beard that hangs out on top of Mount Olympus. He's sort of like the head guy in charge of the pantheon of gods, he eats alot, he drinks alot, he argues with his wife Hera all the time and he's been known for his shenanigans with pretty mortal women, too!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 7, 2018)

Is that the Greek guy who drinks Heineken in stead of a real beer?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 7, 2018)

Hmmm...not sure.

Perhaps you're thinking of the World's most interesting Man in the Dos Equis beer commercials?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2018)

What, you mean Jan has done a beer commercial ?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2018)

I thought he wrote about green eggs and ham...


----------



## at6 (Sep 8, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Is that the Greek guy who drinks Heineken in stead of a real beer?


Yes.


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 8, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> He's that dude with a long beard that hangs out on top of Mount Olympus. He's sort of like the head guy in charge of the pantheon of gods, he eats alot, he drinks alot, he argues with his wife Hera all the time and he's been known for his shenanigans with pretty mortal women, too!


Oh, right! He's Kevin Sorbo's dad yes?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 8, 2018)

Tieleader said:


> Oh, right! He's Kevin Sorbo's dad yes?


Yep...that's the one!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 10, 2018)

I am... eh *was* king of the hill....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 10, 2018)

Game over, hill is no longer in existence after Marcel got blown off from it, or is it, had it blown out from from underneath him.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2018)

Smithereens would be the appropriate term...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 10, 2018)

So, a new game - King of the Hole !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2018)

That isn't quite the same...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Sep 11, 2018)

Hmmm...Meseemeth to me to be a matter of perspective. Your "depression in the Earth" (didn't want to cloud the issue with a colloquialism) could be seen as a hill from, let's say Death Valley


----------



## Graeme (Sep 12, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> After a sustained 48 hour barrage by V-2 rockets, Both B-29 44-86292 and B-29 44-27297 accurately deliver their atomic payloads.



Null and Void - Dave. See clause 11 in the opening post - "No Bombs"
And clause 12 - "You cannot destroy Mount Everest"



I just incinerated that smug Cat with my Fricken Big Laser (FBL) from base-camp. I don't need to be on Everest...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 12, 2018)

*technically speaking* I used Rockets and Atomic *weapons* to scour Everest


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 12, 2018)

I see your FBL and raise you with...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 13, 2018)

Well then, if the mountain is still intact, I'll lay down a barrage of Holy Hand grenades of Antioch as a diversion, then send in the Killer Rabbit to finish off the current King.


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 13, 2018)

ARTHUR:
Yes, of course! The Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch! 'Tis one of the sacred relics Brother Maynard carries with him. Brother Maynard! Bring up the Holy Hand Grenade!

MONKS: (chanting)
Pie Iesu domine, dona eis requiem
Pie Iesu domine, dona eis requiem. Pie Iesu domine, dona eis requiem. Pie Iesu domine, dona eis requiem

ARTHUR:
How does it, um-- how does it work?

LANCELOT:
I know not, my liege

ARTHUR:
Consult the Book of Armaments!

BROTHER MAYNARD:
Armaments, chapter two, verses nine to twenty-one

SECOND BROTHER:
And Saint Attila raised the hand grenade up on high, saying, "O Lord, bless this Thy hand grenade that, with it, Thou mayest blow Thine enemies to tiny bits in Thy mercy."
And the Lord did grin, and the people did feast upon the lambs and sloths and carp and anchovies and orangutans and breakfast cereals and fruit bats and large chu--

MAYNARD:
Skip a bit, Brother

SECOND BROTHER:
And the Lord spake, saying, "First shalt thou take out the Holy Pin. Then, shalt thou count to three. No more. No less. Three shalt be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, nor either count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the third number, be reached, then, lobbest thou thy Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch towards thy foe, who, being naughty in My sight, shall snuff it."

MAYNARD:
Amen

KNIGHTS:
Amen

ARTHUR:
Right!
One!... Two!... Five!

GALAHAD:
Three, sir!

ARTHUR:
Three!
(angels sing)
(boom)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2018)

Sharks with laser beams vs nuke?


----------



## mikewint (Sep 14, 2018)

Doesn't matter a bit MING is on MY side with his Death Ray

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 15, 2018)

Gordon's Alive!!!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 16, 2018)

Dispatch starrocket Ajax to bring back... Eh... Mount Everest.


----------

